# Classic in Tiger



## Jo (May 22, 2005)

Hi, I am new here (so am hoping I am posting this thread in the right section - forgive me if not).

I have recently upgraded my system to MAC OSX Tiger. Most of my applications work fine in this system - however I have one application that requires Classic for it to be able to be installed.

When trying to open this installer I get the following message..

"Classic cannot find a MAC OS 9 system folder on the startup disc to use. You may need to install MacOS9.1 or later (classic support) on your computer.
To select a system folder on another volume, click open classic preferences."

When looking in system preferences & the startup disc all I have is "MacOSX 10.4 on hardrive"  & another icon for "Network Startup".

Looking in the system preferences under the "9 classic" icon it says "classic is not running"..

Any ideas on what I need to do? - do I have to install OS Classic from the Tiger DVD disc somehow as a 'custom install'? - or do I do that from the discs I had when I brought the computer a few years ago? :S please help - I desperatley need to get this application installed & running..

I appreciate any help & thanks for your time..

Jo.


----------



## HomunQlus (May 22, 2005)

Tiger doesn't come with the Classic environment, also it is no longer supported by Apple.

I also do not know of a way to install Classic in Tiger.


----------



## nietzsche2131 (May 22, 2005)

I see in the system perferences that Classic Enivrionment is there and looks to be supported. Not sure if your mac came with Mac Os 9.2 installer cds. Because if you have those then you pop those cds in install the classic environment, then vilo! You should be able to ran that app from os9 or whenever in Tiger just fine.


----------



## nixgeek (May 22, 2005)

I know that with Panther there was another CD that would install the Classic environment.  It's possible that this is also the case with Tiger, but I am not sure.


----------



## bobw (May 22, 2005)

Tiger does support Classic.

Installing OS 9 after OS X


----------



## Jo (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for all your help.. I was thinking if I installed mac OS9 from the original discs I got with my computer would that knock off Tiger? - isnt it a clean install or can I do this as a 'custom installation'?


----------



## bobw (May 22, 2005)

Just follow the instructions on that page, the Clean install will install OS 9 without harming your OS X system.


----------



## MisterMe (May 22, 2005)

HomunQlus said:
			
		

> Tiger doesn't come with the Classic environment, also it is no longer supported by Apple.
> 
> I also do not know of a way to install Classic in Tiger.


Please don't spread this kind of disinformation.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 22, 2005)

to be fair, i don't think he did it maliciously, tiger doesn't ship with classic, and not many people now actually have a system 9 disc anywhere near.... so, in truth, apple have stopped supporting it - the feature is still there, but you've got to instigate it now. i just hapened to still have my panther boot cloned on my ipod, so i just copied the classic system folder across.


----------



## MisterMe (May 22, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> to be fair, i don't think he did it maliciously, tiger doesn't ship with classic, and not many people now actually have a system 9 disc anywhere near.... so, in truth, apple have stopped supporting it - the feature is still there, but you've got to instigate it now. i just hapened to still have my panther boot cloned on my ipod, so i just copied the classic system folder across.


The last time that Apple shipped Classic with MacOS X was with MacOS X 10.1. That does not mean that Apple stopped supporting Classic following the release of MacOS X 10.1. Indeed, there will come a time when Classic is no longer supported, but that is no time soon.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 23, 2005)

i have my 10.3.5 disks from my pmac and that instlls with 9.2 classic ready


----------



## MisterMe (May 23, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> i have my 10.3.5 disks from my pmac and that instlls with 9.2 classic ready


That is the System Restore disk for your computer. I was restricting myself to the shrinkwrap retail version of MacOS X 10.x. If you count having Classic on the System Restore disk that ships with your computer as "support," then you destroy your own argument. New Macs, which ship with MacOS X 10.4, also have Classic (MacOS 9.2) on the System Restore disk.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 23, 2005)

ah, i wasn't aware. /eats hat


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 23, 2005)

but wait - isn't that the solution to this thread? classic will be on the restore disks that cam with the computer - classic can be installed that way, can't it?


----------



## HomunQlus (May 23, 2005)

MisterMe said:
			
		

> Please don't spread this kind of disinformation.



Please inform yourself before accusing me of spreading disinformation. I said: It is not supported by *Apple*. *Tiger* itself *does* support classic. But if you call Apple and tell 'em you have a problem with Classic in Tiger, they won't help you. I tried it.

I could not find the Classic environment on my Tiger DVD.


----------



## MisterMe (May 23, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> but wait - isn't that the solution to this thread? classic will be on the restore disks that cam with the computer - classic can be installed that way, can't it?


Of course. That's why it's there.


----------



## MisterMe (May 23, 2005)

HomunQlus said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I could not find the Classic environment on my Tiger DVD.


Oh, please. I have already posted the fact that Classic did not ship with the retail versions of MacOS X 10.2, 10.3, or 10.4. This is because MacOS 9.x has not been updated since MacOS X 10.1, which included MacOS 9.2 in the box. It is not because Classic is no longer supported.


----------



## Clivey (May 24, 2005)

Peace Brothers... let's move on. He/she has the answer.


----------



## aicul (May 24, 2005)

Indeed peace, no reason to be upset. Go to the pub and have a beer.


----------



## fryke (May 24, 2005)

Just to sum things up for everyone... 

- The retail (shrinkwrapped) version of Mac OS X (10.2 and up) doesn't come with Classic.
- Classic is part of the computer, though. It's a package on the Software Installation/Restore CDs/DVD.
- Therefore you can simply install Classic by opening the package file. Just have to locate it on the optical medium.

There's no need to call people names etc. Apparently, Apple's support hotlines have stopped supporting OS 9/Classic. You might run into a supporter that knows about it and helps you, but AFAIK it's no longer part of the job description.  ... So: Come to macosx.com instead.

Let's try and be helpful, shall we.


----------



## Jo (May 26, 2005)

> - The retail (shrinkwrapped) version of Mac OS X (10.2 and up) doesn't come with Classic.
> - Classic is part of the computer, though. It's a package on the Software Installation/Restore CDs/DVD.
> - Therefore you can simply install Classic by opening the package file. Just have to locate it on the optical medium."



so I just use my original installation CD from way back when I brought the computer & perform a custom install?

(i really am dumb with this sort of thing & so scared of messing it all up & having to clean install the whole system with Tiger again).


----------



## Clivey (May 26, 2005)

If you're talking about the 'original' OS 9 CD, then no - the installer won't run in OS X - 'cos the installer needs OS 9 - and you haven't got that loaded yet ;-).
You should be able to boot from the OS 9 CD and clean install a System (assuming that the drives have OS 9 drivers installed when you loaded OS X). The recommended path (from Apple), is a separate partition on your hard disk (this may not be possible now - depends what you've done), and make a disk image of the 'Classic' environment - this you keep on CD/DVD and load to OS X at will. This, may be gobbledegook - post back if you need further advice.
I hasten to add, that be cautious and think carefully about what buttons you're pushing and when... personally, if I was in your shoes either: backup Tiger in it's entirity and complete the preparation for the composite install, before going down this route - or find out if this prog that you need is available in OS X (it'll use considerably less time) alternatively, have you got another Mac running Classic? Or someone who does?


----------



## g/re/p (May 26, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> Just to sum things up for everyone...
> - The retail (shrinkwrapped) version of Mac OS X (10.2 and up) doesn't come with Classic.
> - Classic is part of the computer, though. It's a package on the Software Installation/Restore CDs/DVD.



Classic is an application environment* and IS included
with retail versions of 10.2 and up - it requires a working OS 9 system folder to work.

*TrueBlueEnvironment


----------



## gumse (May 27, 2005)

If you have another OS X machine with a OS 9 Systemfolder on it, you can just copy it over the network to the new Mac. You may have to move the System file out and back in to to "bless" the folder. Quit Classic before copying.

If you have another Mac that boots into OS 9 you can't copy the system folder via the network (because it's active), but you can press T to boot into FireWire target mode and copy the system folder this way via FireWire.


----------



## sirstaunch (May 28, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> to be fair, i don't think he did it maliciously, tiger doesn't ship with classic, and not many people now actually have a system 9 disc anywhere near.... so, in truth, apple have stopped supporting it - the feature is still there, but you've got to instigate it now. i just hapened to still have my panther boot cloned on my ipod, so i just copied the classic system folder across.


 
 purchased from Apple store two weeks a go a new MacMini that came with a Tiger install DVD, OSX 10.3.7 install CD and a Classic OS9 CD

Classic is still supported, but wouldn't be upgraded anymore. Like a few years back I wanted OS8.6, apple had the OS8.6 but didn't distrubite OS8.5 anymore so I had to chase up a copy. But while OSX still has the Classic support in there, guess that means they are not completely giving up on it...


----------



## MacMage (May 28, 2005)

Probably the easiest way:
If you have a MacOS9.1 CD or MacOS 9.2 CD available, just drag and drop the System Folder to your HardDrive. Go to System Preferences -> Classic
Select the copied MacOS 9
This should do it for basic Apps. If not, just get the MacOS 9.2.1 and 9.2.2 Update. Install them and your Classic should be fine.


----------



## sworkman (Jun 16, 2005)

So, I have a similiar issue with its own quirk. I have installed 10.4.1 on a G4 1.2Ghz 1GB ram mac. It is split into 2 partitions. Both are formatted with extended journaled. I have 1 app that requires classic that is mission critical. I have a 9.2.2 install CD. When I boot from the 9.2.2 CD everything works as needed EXCEPT both drives DO NOT MOUNT. Therefore, I can not install classic since the drives didn't mount. How do I get BOTH classic and Tiger to co-exsist.

The App in question is scanning software for a Fiery Printer/scanner. The printer side works fine but the scanner side needs classic. No there is no upgrade that I am aware of to OS X so I do need classic.

Any and all help is GREATLY APPRECIATED.  Thank you. Long Live Apple!!!


Steve


----------



## Jo (Jun 17, 2005)

> Probably the easiest way:
> If you have a MacOS9.1 CD or MacOS 9.2 CD available, just drag and drop the System Folder to your HardDrive. Go to System Preferences -> Classic
> Select the copied MacOS 9
> This should do it for basic Apps. If not, just get the MacOS 9.2.1 and 9.2.2 Update. Install them and your Classic should be fine.



SO basically the installers that I had when I brought the mac (I think it's 9.2) I insert them into the disk drive, don't install anything but just drag the "system folder" onto the hardrvie?

I'm sorry if I sound dumb - I'm new to it all really, makes it difficult to keep up to date.

And i'm worried about it messing up Tiger that I already have installed on here..


----------



## mirth (Jun 19, 2005)

My new powerbook came with two system restore DVDs, and the second had a folder marked OS9 support that contained a very nicely implemented Classic environment, including a settings icon in the System Preferences menu and a menu bar icon to start or stop it.  Runs a little slow at times, but if you shut everything else off it works fine.


----------



## Clivey (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm gonna take a stab and say that when the HD was formatted HFS+, OS 9 drivers weren't installed.
Since a partition cannot just have drivers by it self (they must aplly to the whole drive) and you cannot just 'add' them. You'll have to erase the drive in Disk Utility (keep the same partitions) and make sure the relevant box is ticked!
THIS WILL ERASE YOUR PARTITIONS! BACK UP YOUR DATA!!!   

ATB


----------

